# Goat disbudding box plans?



## coondog (May 1, 2007)

Can someone please post some plans for a disbudding box?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/disbudding.htm


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

For what it's worth, you don't really need a box.
We have found it easier to kind of "sit" on the kid, between your legs while you are on your knees.

When they are in the box, it can be awkward to hold their head still. It's also a struggle to get them in the box.

Some people swear by them ... but we didn't use one again after our first disbudding.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

I asked this question on another thread
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=223383&highlight=debudding+box


I have this for an answer
Dimensions 6" x 24" x 18" made with 3/4" plywood and a hinged top.

mdharris68 furnished the following information
My opening on the one I built has a six inch vertical opening that tapers from 2-3/4" to 1-3/4" in six inches.

Picture is on the above thread


----------



## Mary Cody (Jan 5, 2007)

The lady that disbuds my babies just sits on a 5 gallon bucket and holds their head between her knees.. She has been doing this for over 30 years. She says she has a disbudding box, used it once, and not since. She is very good, doing banding at the same time.. she charges just $5.00 per kid. Even the local veterinarians call her to do work for them.


----------



## toomb68 (Mar 16, 2006)

i used this as a guide , but used hoeggers dimensions.....

animalscience.tamu.edu/ansc/publications/sheeppubs/Disbudding_goats.pdf


----------



## Aeirios (May 31, 2007)

Thought about a box myself. But have found, least with my nigi babies, easier to do the "between the knees" way. Just kinda kneel down, put alittle weight on them, not to much, and they will fold down. I then press the head to one knee, makin sure I got them steady, then start the evil deed. This is my first set of babies having to do it myself. Has to have been one of the most gut wrenching things I have ever done. But the good thing, seems like its harder on us than them. Mine were bouncing around 30 minutes later :clap:


----------

